# Things are finally done!



## Chico (Aug 18, 2008)

I wanted to give the final update on P.J.- The last blood test was taken Friday and came back with no changes. This is good as we were waiting to see if any signs of his infection had come back now he's off meds. We will always need to monitor his diet and keep a good eye on him. However, he's running about and playing with his friend like crazy. If we didn't know, we wouldn't have guessed anything had happened at this point. He's his loving and curious self once again. I can't even begin to share what a joy it is to see him happy and healthy. =-) I will try to send a picture of him playing with Mac when I get a chance. Thanks for the support. Having folks to share with who understand donkey love helped tons.

chico


----------



## GlacierRidge (Aug 19, 2008)

That sounds like great news!






Angie


----------



## crackerjackjack (Aug 19, 2008)

I am so happy to hear the good news. We will keep praying. Can't wait to see his pictures.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Aug 19, 2008)

Bless his heart and yours...I didn't post because I could not offer any advice. What a relief to know he is ok....love really does heal.


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 20, 2008)

I am so glad that P.J. is back to his old self!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 21, 2008)

Chico, great news!!



So glad for you and P.J., and everyone else. Yes, we'd love to see a picture of this little miracle guy sometime!!


----------

